# Milwaukee Paint Hub



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Needed a paint sprayer for a few porch projects I'm doing and had a budget of about $300. Thought I was going with the Greco 5X untill I saw this. Hope it works well!

Be easy on me now, I don't paint every day but I'm doing more of my own projects and thought this would be a good start.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to know how it stacks up against the Graco's as well. I have a project coming up and was thinking about getting a sprayer. Its not something I would use regularly but it could come in handy a few times a year.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

A few reviews I've read say not to get too excited about the performance of the HVLP. I also just found out the internal parts are made by Ryobi...:blink: Oh well, If I can pump 300 gallons through it this year, I'll be happy.:laughing:


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Since is an air assisted I think you can get a better finish than with the Graco model you were thinking about.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You could have just borrowed one of mine Jason.. :whistling:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I got a house I'm closing on to and you would never get it back when you wanted it.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

lets get a review!


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

How about a review and comparison for the paint sprayer rookies like myself.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a coupon for one a while back and did some research. Seems reliability is an issue, with several units catching fire. The compressor on the unit was crap from what I read.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah, it was tough wading through the reviews. It averaged 4 out of 5 stars but not many pro's were reviewing it and the One star reviews mostly complained about it not working the second time which could very well be a cleaning issue.

Lot's of rain here early in the week so it might not be till next week when I use it. I'll tell you what I think of it although I really have no other experience with sprayers so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

That would be really helpful even if it is your first sprayer. From the sounds of it we would be expecting about the same out of a sprayer. Thanks Jason


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would have just borrowed Matts and not give it back to him:whistling


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmmm, I still have the box and i could take it back. What do you have that you could loan me Matt? :whistling


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

graco #1 COMPANY IN THE WORLD ON FLUID TRANSFER. shoot let me buy chinese its got to be good? HIT IT HIT IT WELL IT WAS WORKING THE LAST TIME WE USED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Worked very well. I did all this in about 15 minutes. Gotta figure out how to clean it up now and I'll need a little more practice.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason Whipple said:


> I also just found out the internal parts are made by Ryobi...:blink:


Milwaukee and Ryobi are the same company. Both are names used by ITT industries, a Chinese company.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

thom said:


> Milwaukee and Ryobi are the same company. Both are names used by ITT industries, a Chinese company.


Titan, Wagner, and Spraytech are all the same company and now Titan is made in China as well. Graco still made in the states and I say buy American when you can.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Used this for the second time today. Back primed about 1100 lf of porch flooring in about an hour and a half. Had no issues with it at all. So far so good!:thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I considered one of those at one point but decided against when I read the gun is permanently attached to the hose. The thought of having, if only a semi-decent, HVLP as part of the rig was very compelling to me but not at the cost of a permanently attached gun. 
Also my understanding of it's operation was that it was a standard airless until you switched to HVLP mode then the air line and compressor came into play.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

The gun isn't permanently attached to the hose. It does have two modes though and you do have to hook up a second air hose for HVLP. I haven't messed with that yet.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

My apologies, you are correct, it wasn't permanent attachment it was that the gun isn't serviceable (they don't offer pats for it). Knew it was something about the gun that turned me off on it.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> My apologies, you are correct, it wasn't permanent attachment it was that the gun isn't serviceable (they don't offer pats for it). Knew it was something about the gun that turned me off on it.



I bought the gun at my local swapmeet it was missing the tips and tip holder for 1 buck cool,so I thought.
you can buy parts for the gun just NOT the tip holder,the only way to get that is to buy the gun for 278 bucks.so the whole system new goes for around 379 so imagine that the gun costs 278 and the hub w gun 379 :no::no::no:
if anybody finds the tip holder and wants to sell it cheap let me know :laughing:


----------

